# dvd slot in pas cher....



## ficelle (1 Juin 2002)

OWC vend des lecteur dvd slot-in pour imac à 45 $.
il me semble que certains cherchaient ça !


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2002)

oui les carte mêre sont identique seul le lecteur change, de plus sous X le lecteur dvd n'a besoin que d'une rage 128 (mini) et d'un lecteur dvd interne pous fonctionner

[01 juin 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*oui les carte mêre sont identique celle le lecteur change, de plus sous X le lecteur dvd n'a besoin que d'une rage 128 (mini) et d'un lecteur dvd interne pous fonctionner*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

qu'est-ce que t'es mignonne quand même!


----------



## Zitoune (2 Juin 2002)

Ca marche aussi sur un iMac 350 ?
Il me semblait avoir lu dans SVM (celui avec l'iMac G4 en couverture) que justement les cartes-mères n'étaient pas les mêmes et que pour lire les DVD, il fallait je-ne-sais-plus-quoi qui ne figure pas sur les modèles livrés avec un lecteur CD !
Mais ce serait bien que vous ayiez raison


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2002)

oui ça marche et OWC le confirme


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*oui ça marche et OWC le confirme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si même les types de l'apple care le disent!


----------



## Zitoune (2 Juin 2002)

Les prix sont intéressants, mais le port est cher : 28 $ !
Pourtant ils promettaient une livraison par la poste à partir d'aujourd'hui...


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Zitoune:
*Les prix sont intéressants, mais le port est cher : 28 $ !
Pourtant ils promettaient une livraison par la poste à partir d'aujourd'hui...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est le prix en international, voir un peu plus si t'on colis est bloqué a la douane (TVA+dédomagement)


----------



## Zitoune (2 Juin 2002)

OK, il faut ajouter 20 % de TVA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est quoi le dédommagement dont tu parles ?


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2002)

sur un iMac Dv non DVD je peux en mettre pour mater sous X?

merci guif pour l'info, c'est *jppierre* d'Amiens qui en cherchait un, s'il est toujours intéressé et si pour moi c'est techniquement réalisable (le démontage est easy) j'en mettrais bien un dans mon iMac via une commande commune!!


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2002)

le seul combo slop-in qui existe est le matsushita, il est introuvable même chez les revendeurs informatique


----------



## Gwenhiver (15 Juin 2002)

Euh, ficelle T'as pas l'adresse du même en combo ?


----------



## Trinity (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*le seul combo slop-in qui existe est le matsushita, il est introuvable même chez les revendeurs informatique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Est-ce celui qui est monté sur les ti-book ?


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2002)

oui celui des Ti


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Zitoune:
*OK, il faut ajouter 20 % de TVA   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est quoi le dédommagement dont tu parles ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les frais que la douanes prend au passage pour chaque colis (10 % de la somme de la TVA apparament)


----------



## Zitoune (19 Juin 2002)

J'ai déjà posé la question il y a quelques jours, mais sans obenir de réponses :
- quelles sont les références exactes de ce modèle ? (j'aurais dû noter avant de tout démonter/remonter...)
- comment dézoner ce lecteur ?


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Zitoune:
*
- comment dézoner ce lecteur ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu va la


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Zitoune:
*J'ai déjà posé la question il y a quelques jours, mais sans obenir de réponses :
- quelles sont les références exactes de ce modèle ? (j'aurais dû noter avant de tout démonter/remonter...)
- comment dézoner ce lecteur ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est un hitachi (avec la pomme de certification Apple) mais attends je mate plus dans info système

révision du périph.  : AS07
Product identificatiob : DVD-ROM GD-SS20

après install d'un DVD Player en .app et mise à jour de celui-ci, les DVD sont lus parfaitements (contrairement au lecteur 9 qui me met les noirs en gris)


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

Hitashi ! mince il est pas courant celui, en europe ce n'est que du matshu normalement


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Hitashi ! mince il est pas courant celui, en europe ce n'est que du matshu normalement*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah, c'est pas un peu normal alors pour un lecteur acheté aux US?? (OWC)


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bah, c'est pas un peu normal alors pour un lecteur acheté aux US?? (OWC)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bizarre je me renseignerai demain


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Bizarre je me renseignerai demain*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et donc??


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

Aprés une petite recherche sur ce lecteur de dvd :

-Ce lecteur n'a été vendu qu'au états-unis et uniquement en options sur l'apple store éducations

-il n'existe pas apparent de firmware pour le dezonnage

-ce modele est un DVD 6X/24X

-il fonctionne dans tous les imac mange disc


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Aprés une petite recherche sur ce lecteur de dvd :

-Ce lecteur n'a été vendu qu'au états-unis et uniquement en options sur l'apple store éducations

-il n'existe pas apparent de firmware pour le dezonnage*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

grrrrrr


----------



## Zitoune (20 Juin 2002)

Grrrr aussi !


----------



## ficelle (20 Juin 2002)

j'vais finir pas me faire engueuller, en plus !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







enfin, y'a quand meme de quoi faire avec les dvd de notre zone...


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

ça depend depuis que j'ai découvert :
http://dvdimport.com/francais/index.asp?cstd= 

Quoique un petit import japonais (zone 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ne me déprairai pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (on peu précommandé chihiro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*j'vais finir pas me faire engueuller, en plus !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







enfin, y'a quand meme de quoi faire avec les dvd de notre zone...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non non mon Guif , tout va bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et sous X c'est encore mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (merci toine pour le lecteur!)


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non non mon Guif , tout va bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et sous X c'est encore mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (merci toine pour le lecteur!)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a bon c'est toine qui te la payer ?


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

a bon c'est toine qui te la payer ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le lecteur? non je l'ai échangé contre une carte airport avec ficelle, installée sur un iMac snow et fonctionne mieux en borne logicielle que sur le mien!


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

le lecteur? non je l'ai échangé contre une carte airport avec ficelle    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai eu peur


----------



## ficelle (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
je l'ai échangé contre une carte airport avec ficelle, installée sur un iMac snow et fonctionne mieux en borne logicielle que sur le mien!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

finallement, au taf, je vais me contenter du cable qui arrive sur mon bureau... c'est tout aussi pratique !

mais je garde la carte de coté, des fois qu'une petite ibook viendrait surfer à la maison !


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*mais je garde la carte de coté, des fois qu'une petite ibook viendrait surfer à la maison !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh je vois pas de qui tu parles!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








ah bon, c'est si pratique que ça la ouature?


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*mais je garde la carte de coté, des fois qu'une petite ibook viendrait surfer à la maison !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais que veux tu dire par la ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le sujet sombre !)


----------



## ficelle (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*
mais que veux tu dire par la ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le sujet sombre !)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Laisse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parlons plutot dezonnage....


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*

Laisse !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parlons plutot dezonnage....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et sous X, ça marcherait pas ?? (même si je pense que je devrais pas trop être géné)


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

alem tu peu me donner la reference exact du lecteur dvd ?


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*alem tu peu me donner la reference exact du lecteur dvd ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

exactement celle donnée au dessus à moins que tu ne veuilles que je redémonte l'iMac


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

exactement celle donnée au dessus à moins que tu ne veuilles que je redémonte l'iMac    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

même google ne connait pas ce model


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

même google ne connait pas ce model   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah alors si google le dit


----------



## Zitoune (21 Juin 2002)

"'vais finir pas me faire engueuller, en plus"

Ben non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







C'est simplemnt dommage


----------



## Zitoune (2 Juillet 2002)

Bonne nouvellle, le logiciel VideoLan serait capable de lire les DVD quelle que soit leur zone d'origine....
Mais comme je n'ai pour l'instant pas de DVD zone1 pour essayer, je transmets l'info !
Pour ceux qui voudraient bien tester, c'est là : http://www.videolan.org/vlc/macosx.html


----------



## vicento (2 Juillet 2002)

Quelqu'un peut confirmer pour videolan ?


----------



## vicento (2 Juillet 2002)

Le siteconfirme ici http://www.videolan.org/tests/ 

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Le Client VideoLAN (vlc). Le vlc est capable de lire :

    * des fichiers MPEG 1, MPEG 2 et MPEG 4 / DivX,
* des DVDs, sans aucune considération de zone géographique... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
c'est pas mal ça !


----------



## Zitoune (3 Juillet 2002)

Sinon, il y a aussi une page concernant le dézonnage ici : http://www.macplus.org/magplus/article.php?id_article=488


----------



## blackhole (3 Juillet 2002)

il faut aller voir sur : www.xlr8yourmac.com 

Drive Type: DVD-ROM
Drive Interface: IDE
Drive Brand: Hitachi
Drive Model Number: APLDVDIM350 - Hitachi GD-SS20 - 6x/24x
Driver Used: Apple Standard
Mac Model: Apple iMac Slot Loading

Drive Type: DVD-ROM
Drive Interface: IDE
Drive Brand: Matshita
Drive Model Number: Matshita SR-8186
Driver Used: Apple Standard
Mac Model: Apple iMac Slot Loading

Drive Type: DVD-ROM
Drive Interface: IDE
Drive Brand: Matshita
Drive Model Number: SR-8185
Drive Size: N/A
Driver Used: Apple Standard
Mac Model: Apple iMac Slot Loading


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par blackhole:
*il faut aller voir sur : www.xlr8yourmac.com 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quel rapport ?


----------



## blackhole (3 Juillet 2002)

j'ai lu que la première page et les posts sur la recherche de lecteur compatible.... mais xlr8 donne aussi un avis sur le produit, ainsi que sa compatibilité et la possibilité de dézoner ou non...


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2002)

Si tu avait lut les posts précédent tu aurais vu que c'est un lecteur d'origine apple et 100 % compatible et qu'il n'est pas dezonnable (pour le moment)


----------



## blackhole (3 Juillet 2002)

et...? c'est bien ce que j'ai dit non? que j'ai pas lu tous les posts


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2002)

Pour en revenir aux combo est-ce que quelqu'una essayé d'en un mettre un dans un iMac (comme celui vendu pour les TI par MCE) ?


----------



## Zitoune (4 Août 2002)

Rien de neuf concernant le dézonage de ce lecteur DVD ?


----------



## Zitoune (12 Octobre 2002)

J'ai constaté que ce lecteur est directement capable de lire des DVD sous OS9 (alors que ce ne devait pas être possible).


----------



## kertruc (6 Janvier 2004)

Je remonte ce sujet de derrière les fagots pour reposer la question de Melaure :
Quelqu'un a qqc sur un combo ?
J'ai vu un graveur de DVD, mais c'est bien trop cher...


----------

